
Microsoft Will Now Let Windows 10 Upgraders Use Windows 7 or 8 Product Key - denysonique
https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/6815/microsoft-will-now-let-windows-10-upgraders-use-windows-7-8-or-8-1-product-key-to-activate
======
jason46
The quote from Microsoft in the article suggests this is only for insider
preview installs?

